# Had a blessed morning



## chenryiv (Dec 23, 2012)

Got a late start this morning due to my wife having to do a 7 mile run.   Sat my but in the stand at about 9:45 & planned to sit until 12:15. At about 10:30, I hear a commotion going on behind me and out runs 6 deer, including a nice basket 8. I got my bow up. But couldn't  draw to anchor because of all the eyes.   Well, as quick as they arrived they all departed.   About 30 min later out walks 3 doe from the where the 6 had gone.  The big nanny gave me a perfect broadside shot @ about 18 yds which I took and missed slighty low.   She moved out of range before I was able to pull another arrow from my side quiver that's was hanging on a hook.   I had decided that I had lucked out, but was thankful that I had seen deer, but decided to stick it out until my planned 12:15.  Well!! Just as hope was waning, out comes  these two deer.   As they're walking on to me, I'm flipping a coin in my head (heads or tails) as to whether to take one, since they were on the smallish side(70lbs). Heads won out and a let a shark tipped gold tip fly @ about 10 yds  I didn't hit my mark, but was fortunate to hit a spine shot that made a recovery easy.   Today was a blessed & thankful day. 

Forgot to mention that I used my l'il Hoots bow I named "Parker's Petals" after my beautiful daughter.


----------



## PassingThrough (Dec 23, 2012)

Way to pull it together in the late season...Great Job!!


----------



## Dennis (Dec 23, 2012)

Good job!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 23, 2012)

Make no apologies and be thankful. Great late season deer.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 23, 2012)

Congratulations on some good eatin` !


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Great story on your late season hunt! Congrats on another fine deer.


----------



## Scotsman (Dec 23, 2012)

Congratulations! Sounds like a fine morning.


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 23, 2012)

Strong work right there.


----------



## DWB (Dec 23, 2012)

Congrats and fine shooting!  You've gotta love that Hoots/Tigershark combination!


----------



## Al33 (Dec 23, 2012)

Way to go Crispen!!! You have had a great season with the bow, congratulations again!


----------



## fullstrut (Dec 23, 2012)

Kudos! Great hunt. Hey to be seeing deer at this late in the game is good.
Congrats and a great kill.


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 23, 2012)

Congrats man.  I love the camo.


----------



## Clipper (Dec 23, 2012)

Sounds like staying in the stand payed off for you.  Congratulations on some good eating deer meat.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Dec 23, 2012)

cool! that one will eat good!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 24, 2012)

Dang good Crispen. Is that a Asbell wool pull over? mIke


----------



## chenryiv (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks. Yes Mike. Teresa makes a great pullover. I thinking about getting a extra heavy weight zippered one in Timber Ghost pattern.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 24, 2012)

I have a gray vest from Teresa and a Ron La'clair's long hunter shirt. The older I get wool fits the bill for me. Mike


----------



## Stump Shooter (Dec 24, 2012)

I'll take her, good job!


----------



## Robert Warnock (Dec 24, 2012)

Great job, thanks for sharing


----------



## Gordief (Dec 24, 2012)

looks like good eatin'...

is that arrow broken ?


----------



## Silver Mallard (Dec 24, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## Skunkhound (Dec 24, 2012)

Another fine job Crispin. And this is only your first trad season. Awesome.


----------



## robert carter (Dec 24, 2012)

Good job Crispin. You`ve had a fine first stickbow season. A good woodsman no doubt.RC


----------



## Slasher (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats!!! Nice shooting!!


----------



## Blueridge (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes sir! Good job and good eating , congrats


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 25, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## ngabowhunter (Dec 25, 2012)

Congratulations. How many us that now 3 or 4?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 25, 2012)

Way to hang in there Chris.


----------



## 1singleshot (Dec 25, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 26, 2012)

Great job buddy!  I'm loving that pullover too!


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Dec 26, 2012)

OUTSTANDING!  

The very best venison comes from them smallish ones. That button there will be some fine eating for certain. 

Enjoy God's blessings and bounty!


----------

